# How do I get my goats to walk on their collars?



## NubianLover

I have a couple does who throw MAJOR fits when I try to walk them with their collars. Lilly used to walk really well for me, but then I had to put her on the milk stand for a couple shots, feet trims, etc. Now, even with her recieving her grain on the milk stand I cannot get her to want to walk to the stand. I literally have to make a butt rope and pull her along while she tries to thrash and plant her hooves. It is getting really annoying and I'd like to fix this behavior as next year I will be showing her. 

I also have a yearling that acts this way, but she is small and doesn't thrash like Lilly. I'd still like to fix this as well. 

And finally there is the doe that LOVES to go to the milk stand to be milked (she hated it in the beginning.) But any other time I want to walk her somewhere she throws a fit like Lilly. 

I am really at a loss where I don't even know where to start. :sigh: And all these girls need to behave for the show ring. 

Thanks for any help!


----------



## Tenacross

Man, some are just that way. A couple ideas that I would try... A pronged collar. It doesn't seem to hurt them, but it does make them pay attention. Lead two at a time. Or have someone else lead another one. Some of them go better with company. Tie them up for awhile each day, maybe when you feed them. I've heard not to leave them alone for fear something bad might happen, but that is your call. Even the bad ones seem to do better at the show than you think they will. And even if they are bad, someone else's will be even worse.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

I have the same problem! My doeling is getting better with leading but I am having a heck of a time trying to get her to let me set her up..... I made a thread about it asking for help...

http://thegoatspot.net/phpbb/viewtopic.php?f=25&t=28651

I hope this helps.... I want to try the pronged collar, but have to settle with just the chain one for now..... :sigh:


----------



## Mandara Farm

I have a little girl I am working with who doesn't like the stand -- ok, 'doesn't like' doesn't quite go there. She HATES the thing. I give her any meds or attention she needs while she's hooked to a fence because she's just too skittish to do it on the stand. Slowly, over time I've been able to get her to go up just to eat -- nothing else. No interventions whatsoever on the stand. Now it's becoming a game to get her head through the stanchion. As she puts it through I start to close it, which makes her jump back, then I wiggle the grain in front of her and we start again. Eventually her head goes in, the hook falls and she's there. But I just let her eat for now. Gradually I am petting her more and she's not flinching so much at having my hands on her. Slow is the key. Slow and steady. Oh, and to get any of my goats to walk on the chain when they just dont wait to and have dug in, I tickle the hairs on their tail or sometimes give it a little tug -- they hate that and jump forward and start walking.

Does your girl have a special treat? One that she'd jump up there to get? I'm sure you've already thought of this, but maybe you can try some new treat or toy that has her so curious she wants to see what's up there.

One day, my Sophie, who rarely gives me trouble, refused to get up on the stand, so I said, "Ok, no lunch for you today" and put her back in the pen. She was so insulted and upset that she didn't get lunch! She was looking at me like, "What are you doing? What do you mean, you're not playing my game!" She was seriously upset because she had to watch all the other girls get their lunches on the stand. But you know what -- She never refused the stand after that...

Hope there's some helpful ideas here for you, and that you're able to turn your girl around.


----------



## nancy d

How to get your goats to walk on their collars?
Simple. Just throw the collars in there, they'll walk on them.

(sorry could resist)


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

^ LOL!


----------



## ThreeHavens

Just practice! It's a test of patience, that's for sure, but my most stubborn doe will lead very well now. It took me several weeks of practicing a few days a week. I would lead her around, make her stop and stand still, turn her, and switch leads. A few raisins as treats can't hurt either


----------



## rosti

I tie my goats to a post or something and let them fight it. I do it when they are about 15 weeks old. I have never done it to a full grown goat. I stand there to make sure they don't get hurt. I have always done this and it only takes 2 times and they respect the leash.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

^ I may try that!


----------



## HoosierShadow

My kids have had a bit of a time with the 2 new boer doelings we bought. I posted a topic on leash training in the 4-H section.

My kids have started a new routine. I have 3 kids and there are 5 doelings. 2 we bought are late Dec kids, then the twins we raised are Feb 18 and a single doe 3/1. So our young does aren't weaned yet.
I help the kids and we pull all the doelings out of the pen at the same time. They walk 3, and 2 get tied to the fence, then they alternate.

They were having major problems with the younger doe we bought, she throws herself down and acts like your going to kill her -- I'm surprised animal control hasn't been out! Not kidding!

Anyway, I started walking the younger doe with another doe <it's hard for the kids to walk 2 at the same time with the smaller one being so stubborn and the others wanting to go go go lol>. 
It really has helped tremendously getting her to walk side by side another and then pulling her behind a bit. Then once she was walking good I tied the other doe I was holding, and then walked this one behind one of the does my kids were walking.
Every 10-15ft. I stopped and praised her, baby talked, etc. 
As a reward, after a lap or two I'd stop near where the others were tied - so they can pull leaves through the fence. 
They aren't into treats yet, so this was a good reward 

Anyway, that's what has been working so far. Tomorrow I want the kids to walk the new young doe, and we'll work on setting up - she refuses to stand nicely and again acts like your going to kill her! The other new doe is doing much better. Our babies we raised just stand there waiting to see what will happen next LOL


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

HoosierShadow said:


> They were having major problems with the younger doe we bought, she throws herself down and acts like your going to kill her -- I'm surprised animal control hasn't been out! Not kidding!


I know what you mean! That is what my doeling (Love Bug) does! drives me crazy!!


----------



## HoosierShadow

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> HoosierShadow said:
> 
> 
> 
> They were having major problems with the younger doe we bought, she throws herself down and acts like your going to kill her -- I'm surprised animal control hasn't been out! Not kidding!
> 
> 
> 
> I know what you mean! That is what my doeling (Love Bug) does! drives me crazy!!
Click to expand...

She's the worst one ever for us, OMG she has me wanting to :hair: LOL
We tend to work them around 7pm before we feed - once school is out in a few weeks we'll work them different times through the day. But as it is, and with the nice weather, there is a VERY popular restaurant right next door. So imagine them hearing this goat screaming for her life..... :roll: :laugh:

This new approach we are doing with her seems to work though. When she takes a few steps without too much of a fight I praise her, give her pats and neck rub, then encourage her to move forward again. She's learning her name, so hopefully this will help with her name learning too LOL


----------



## ThreeHavens

> They were having major problems with the younger doe we bought, she throws herself down and acts like your going to kill her -- I'm surprised animal control hasn't been out! Not kidding!


One of my does was the same way! She would lay down and scream like the sky had fallen upon her. Eventually when she realized I wasn't looking at her and was still tugging on the lead, she got up and stopped doing it (...for now... =P)


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

HoosierShadow said:


> J.O.Y. Farm said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HoosierShadow said:
> 
> 
> 
> They were having major problems with the younger doe we bought, she throws herself down and acts like your going to kill her -- I'm surprised animal control hasn't been out! Not kidding!
> 
> 
> 
> I know what you mean! That is what my doeling (Love Bug) does! drives me crazy!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She's the worst one ever for us, OMG she has me wanting to :hair: LOL
> We tend to work them around 7pm before we feed - once school is out in a few weeks we'll work them different times through the day. But as it is, and with the nice weather, there is a VERY popular restaurant right next door. So imagine them hearing this goat screaming for her life..... :roll: :laugh:
Click to expand...

LOL! yep thats Lovey all the way! she screams and drops herself to the ground! ugg she makes me :hair: :GAAH: :wallbang:


----------

